# XM War coverage



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Be sure to turn to XM for the best news sources.

In your car or home, for the latest information on the War in Iraq, tune into any one of the top rated, 24/7 XM news channels including:

Fox News Channel - XM 121
CNN - XM 122
CNN Headline News - XM 123
ABC News & Talk - XM 124
CNBC - XM 127
BBC World Service - XM 131
C-SPAN Radio - XM 132
CNN en Espanol - XM 134


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I was on the road today for a few hours and I was bouncing between CNBC, Fox News, and CNN.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

To be honest, I *avoided* those channels on the road.. Just did an 1800 mile trip (NH-SC-NH) and that would have been too much stress for me!

I tuned in to about 15 minutes of a news channel every now and then before going back to my music and comedy rotation.


----------



## SOCAL XMER (Oct 11, 2002)

ride: I have been glued to FOX and CNBC every since the war started.:us:


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

Seems I've been listening to alot of CNBC


----------

